# Final Fantasy Terra Facticius RP thread



## Zorokiller (Apr 15, 2009)

*Final Fantasy: Terra Facticius*

This is Roleplaying thread, all OOC/Sign up stuff has to be done
here!

Display your spoken text with your display color and actions with normal black text.

To display a "post" on the "Online Bulletin Board" 
do it in the "Quote" "/Quote" tag.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 15, 2009)

One week before the story.

Zachiel locked the door off his chamber, he had a small package in his hands, he unwraped it and opened up the cd box that was inside it, he read the title of the manuel

_*"Final Fantasy"*_

He flipped some pages.

"T-These screenshots, it looks just like real life!" 
His eyes narrowed and he looked over to his old pc
"How is this ever going to run on my computer?" he mumbled

He walked over this computer and flipped on the button of his monitor, he sat down his chair and entered the disc in the cd case.

"Error - Not known file format...Stupid OS."

He took the disc again and suddenly it flashed up, a engulfing light filled the room and Zachiel saw nothing, when he blinked his eyes to adjust his view again he saw around himself, before him he saw some menu.

"What the?"

He looked around but the menu stayed at the same position.
"Did that light do something to my pupils, a intergrated lens?" 
He shaked his head

He looked once again at the letter that came with the package.

_"Dear Z.Vanguard,

I would like to inform you that you are chosen for the job as Game Moderator for the new and first Multi-Massive Reality Game, "Final Fantasy", which is still in closed-beta phase.

I have included a game manual in your inventory so you can look up any information needed.
Please do your job with utmost efficacy, also please remember to never disclose any personal information to other players and especially not to the other GM staff, this is off grave importance.

Kind regards,
Alexander"_

Zachiel shaked his head
"I never signed up for this job anyway..." he took a look in the menu that flashed in the corner of his eye.
"How to select this..." Out of nowhere the menu picked the right choice he wanted, like it was mindcontrolled by him. He entered a Username and Race.
"Choose your class...Well only Onion Knight is highlighted, so I guess that will do." a light surrounded Zachiel's body and in a flash it was gone again replacing his clothing with red armour, he looked in the mirror to see his physique also been changed.

"I guess I have a job to do."

_*Now...
A story intertwining human's lives with each other woven by a 'game' is about  to begin...
Final Fantasy Terra Facticius*_


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2009)

*North Midgar
*
He awoke from a dream only to wonder if he had really woken up at all. Midgar's fume seared sky greeted him, and he could here the quiet bustle down below of the people making their way to work. It was mid-morning and Stonefist was loath to get up; his body creaked with exhaustion.

Eventually he sat up, knowing that he could not put off the moment any longer. Why was he here? It would be an unpleasant question, instincts told him, and would yield unpleasant answers, but it needed to be answered. The roof he was lying on was not getting any softer.

The immediate location begged a lot of questions, beyond the obvious one of why he had spent the night sleeping on the roof of tenements. This part of town was not the crime saturated poverty of other parts of the city, but it was definitely inclined to the poorer end of the social ladder. He had talked to a few of the denizens and they seemed decent, honest if slightly downtrodden. He had also bumped into someone else who called their self a "Player". Apparently Stonefist was one too. What had happened after that was somewhat hazy.

A purpose. There was a purpose to all of this, and Stonefist realised he had something to do. Wanted to do something. What, exactly, was a different matter. Around him a labyrinth of ill-maintained buildings sprawled further than he could see. Any answers would be hard to find. No time to waste.

He dropped down from the roof, rolling when he hit the ground so as not to hurt himself, and, ignoring the confused stairs of passers-by set off with a purpose in his steps. Not the perfect morning for a beginning-the air stunk of pollution and the sky was gloomy and overcast-but it was good enough.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

Micheal sighed and walked towards his family's mail box. "It's report card day again." He was dreading this very moment. "YAY~~ REPORT CARDS~~~" A voice bursts out next door. "Ah, Alexis, you're out here too." He looks over to the blond girl. "Yup~" She smiles. "How do you think you did." She rushes over to him. "I don't know.. horrible? does that count?" She pat him on the back. "No, no it doesn't." He sighed and opened the mail box. "bill, Bill, report card, straight D's. oh look! a C!" He cheers "And.. Oh?" A strange package was inside.

"To Micheal Wordsen-
Final Fantasy Beta Players disc." 

"Sweet!" He cheered. "Oh??? The disc arrived!?" Alexis exclaimed in awe. "I'LL GO CHECK MY MAIL BOX!!" she rushed off, and wouldn't you know it. "STRAIGHT A'S!!!" Micheal dropped to the ground depressed. "AND A BETA DISC!!!" The two rushed into Micheal's room and put his disc into the computer. "Alright let's get this party-" He was cut off. A blue screen of death. "Error. Unknown Program." FWAM! He slams his head into his desk and pops out the disc. "What's wrong with this thing." The two touch the disc together and are engulfed in a white light. Suddenly, an options board infront of them. 

"Oh? It worked after all!" They cheer. thinking it was on the moniter. "Ok! Race...." Micheal rubbed his chin. "OOH~ Elvaan! You'd look cute as an Elvaan!" Alexis smiled. "The one with green hair looks the best!" He picked it. "Pick your class!" He rubbed his chin. "Monk!" Finally, "NAME!" He scratched his head. "PlotHunter500!" Next was Alexis's turn. "Hmm, Mithra, Ninja, angel!" she went quick as a flash. And soon, They were engulfed in a white light once more.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 15, 2009)

Sieg sits upon a tall building in West Midgar, rain downpoured, it dripped over his shiny armor.

He had accessed the Online Bulletin Board, his daily routine.



> *StrifeX is so<3* by ChocoboGirl
> He is so lovely and adorable, and the way he always looks at me silently and piercing me with his lovely eyes..<3
> 
> 
> ...



Sieg shrugged "Nonsense topics..." He scrolled around some "Oh...Hmm..." He took out his digital handbook and flipped some pages



> *HELP!!* by Bobby_Corwen
> Hi hello everyone, I have been playing for a while now but I can't seem to log off currently, is this a program error? I really need to know since I have to go to work and I can't go looking like this!!
> 
> 
> ...



He stood up and sighed, he reached for his phone and searched for the number of the headquarters.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2009)

She was not moving. The blood was everywhere. He looked at his hands and saw that the blood was painted over his fist too. How innocent did she look, lying there? As if there was no care in the world. That intensity was gone. Because he had killed it.​
*North Midgar*

A figure looked up as Stonefist's bulk thundered by. There was a moment of eye contact and then the young man-he had the look of a thief about him-was gone. He idly patted his pockets, making sure nothing was stolen, before he realised that he had nothing to have stolen. He lowered his head and continued onwards.

The house he was looking for was one of his few intact memories. Deja vu hit him around every corner, he had known this part of the city well it seemed, but the only place that really had definition was where he was heading. A house, amongst the proliferation of dirty, monolithic factories and hovel like dwellings. It was one of the most northerly parts of the whole city.

Some of the factories were abandoned. Most, however, were fully operational, so he passed many workers as he walked. None of them seemed to notice him at all, though he was conscious he must stick out. Until he got near to his destination at least, as he drew in on it, people started making an effort to get out of his way. Then it was abandoned.

He spotted his destination. The house was not really distinguishable from the others around it, but he knew it was the right one. Anything could lie behind that door. It was a step forward he would have to take. He rapped on the door and listened for the sound of feet.



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> Run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No reply. He looked at the house speculatively for a moment, then tried the handle.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 15, 2009)

"Hut.  Hike!"

Mike came charging full-speed at the Quarterback and immediately sacked him, "We're not gonna win the Tournament with you as the Quarterback."

"Oh just shut the hell up Mike!  Alright, practice is over.  We're hitting the showers."

-30 Minutes Later

Behind the school three students were lying on the ground beaten, "If you're gonna try to kick my ass, do it right.  See you at practice tomorrow, Captain."

-10 Minutes After That

Mike was in front of his front door where a small box laid, "Addressed to me."

Mike picked the box up and went inside his house, "I should study, but let's see what I got first."

Mike opened up his package only to find a letter and the Final Fantasy Disc, "Hell yeah!  Sweet!"

Mike read the letter, _"Beta player, huh?  I'll just go install this while I'm studying."_

Mike walked into his room and over to the computer, where he took the disc out of it's jacket when a light overcame him, _"The hell?  This virtual reality or something?"_

The Character Creation Menu appeared before Mike and he looked at everything, "I'll be Hume for the balance.  Hmm.....should I be a Mage or a Knight.  Dragoon sounds cool, I'll choose.  Shit.  Oh well, Gunner's fine too.  Now for my appearance, Blonde, like that and that.  Done.  BoomHeadshot107.  All done now.  Enter and-"

The light covered Mike once again.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 16, 2009)

Mart is sitting watching TV and hears a little thud by the door so he walks over to find a package. He opens it to find a disc inside so he goes to his computer and puts it in. ERROR appears on the screen so he takes the disc out and a light consumes him. Now in front of him is a menu so he picks his race Hume, his class knight and his nickname Marth. "I wonder what is going on here anyway?"
The light appears again and he finds himself in the street."Now this isn't right I was in my house a second ago."
Mart,Marth, sees his clothes are different."What the he...I'm getting scared here. Wait where is here?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2009)

Samantha rides her moped back to her cozy apartment. 

"Good god, work was hard today" She said to herself. "Maybe I'll raise the price of the new _tankobon_ by 5 dollars. At least I get to keep the good stuff for myself." Sam snickered. "Those dumbass narutards. How the hell is a spinning ball suppose to break through Darth Vader's armor? Gah, they're worse than those asshole attorneys I used to work with." 

An hour later she arrived at home. The old security guard, Maury, walks towards her with a small package in his hand. "Ah, Sam. Came for you today." Sam takes the small package and opens it. 

"Yes, it's here. Thanks Maury." She heads for her apartment in the 3rd floor and takes a quick shower.

Sam's apartment was a nice enough place. Posters of various sci-fi and fantasy icons were plastered on her walls like wallpaper. Glass Cabinets filled with icons form various games were in every corner of her 3-room apartment. She had an entire room devoted to old fiction books of every kind. In the other room Sam had cabinets filled figurines wielding outlandish weapons, and at its center was a cup on a pedestal. The words "Warworld World Tourney Finalist" were engraved at the cup's base.

After her shower Sam dons a simple t-shirt and shorts. She walks towards her computer and installs her new game.

"A new online FF game, eh? Hope this one's good, if not I can always sell it at shop"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 16, 2009)

Kyle got home after school. He was very relieved that he didn't have to work today. He had other things that he could do besides work. As Kyle got to the door, he grabbed the mail and walked inside. Kicking off his shoes, Kyle sorted through the mail. "Junk, junk, ooh! I got paid. 'Bout time. More junk. Junk, bill, ooh! The disk is here! _Final Fantasy_, here I come!" He exclaimed after sorting the mail. Kyle grabbed the disk and made his way to the computer.

Kyle put the disk into his computer. He hoped the graphics would be good. It would probably run slow as hell on his crappy computer though. "Okay, run." Kyle waited for the game to load. On the screen popped 'ERROR: Unknown File Type'. He banged on his computer a few times. "You stupid piece of crap! Run the dang game!" He yelled at his computer, feeling like a complete idiot for doing so. Kyle hit the CD eject button, making the disk come out of the drive. "What is this thing's problem?" he asked himself, grabbing the disk.


*Midgar Center*
Light filled the air. When it faded, Kyle saw an annoying little menu that wouldn't move out of his sight. "What the hell are you?" He asked the little menu. Choices and questions came onto the menu. "Great... It's just like a game. My name... Hmm... Put the K at the end of my name... Put an X in the front... Xylek! Race? Elvaan, I guess. Class. Black Mage. That sounds badass and whatnot." He entered all of his decisions.

He looked around, confused of where he was. Wherever he was, he liked it!


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"Ugh...." Micheal stands up and rubs his head. "Where the hell am i?" He looked around at the town. Moogles... Chocobo... Galka... "The hell... is this game.. some kinda... virtual reality program?" He shakes his head and tries to get a better view of the area. Normal people seemed to be mixed in with all the wierd creature. "The..the hell?" He didn't have a clue as to what was going on." He felt a poke on his waist. "Eh?" He looked down. "YOU'RE SHORT!!!!" He shouts. "Don't make fun of my size!!!!" Alexis comments. "UH.. interesting.. interesting outfit..." He coughs. "It..It's all they give you..." she turns and blushes. She was pretty much in a bathing suit. 

"Any idea where we are?" Micheal asks. "Nope." Alexis smiles. "Guah.. There's gotta be some kind of.. I don't know! Message board!? Something we can use to ask for hel-" A menu popped up, Message board was selected. "Type Text Here-" 



			
				PlotHunter500 said:
			
		

> Huh? How do i.. Oh!! It's typing what i'm saying! Uh..  How do i delete it.... Never mind. Can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on here? Is this some kind of virtual reality? if so whats with the  regular people!? This makes no sense! Help me ut here!... Now.. how do i post-



"Oh... that's how..." He blinks...


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

> *No title* by Plothunter500
> Huh? How do i.. Oh!! It's typing what i'm saying! Uh.. How do i delete it.... Never mind. Can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on here? Is this some kind of virtual reality? if so whats with the regular people!? This makes no sense! Help me ut here!... Now.. how do i post-
> 
> 
> ...



**


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

No titleby Plothunter500 said:
			
		

> Huh? How do i.. Oh!! It's typing what i'm saying! Uh.. How do i delete it.... Never mind. Can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on here? Is this some kind of virtual reality? if so whats with the regular people!? This makes no sense! Help me ut here!... Now.. how do i post-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Micheal sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "So, Where exactly do we go from here? what do we do from here? and where is the bathroom, i have to pee...." He looked down. "But... I'm also afraid of heights, then crouched down and held onto Alexis. "p...pf...PFFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" She burst out laughing. "What's so funny." He blinks. "Elvaan... afraid of his own height XD" Micheal blinked. "I love you, But you drive me insane." He comments. "Hehehe.... Elvaan..." she tried to hold back her laughter.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 16, 2009)

*Midgar Center*

Mike appeared around some large buildings and looked like the character he customized, "The hell is this?  Some weird stuff happening."

Mike opened up his inventory to see what was inside, "Only a Game Manual.  Now time to check the equipment."

Mike looked over his body and only saw some rags and a pistol, "Only a pistol, shit."

Mike took out his Game Manual and began to look it over, "Blah blah blah.  Basics, equipping stuff, using the Bulletin-Board, parties.  Whatever, time to log-out and play some more later.  Log-out."

Mike looked around him as nothing happened, he could tell other characters were whispering to each other about him, _"Shit.  I'll check the BB."_

The board appeared before Mike as he read through a few topics, _"Fangirls, weird stuff.  Hmm....looks like other people can't log-out.  I'll post a little something."_

"Board up."



> *Where?* by BoomHeadshot107
> 
> I need to know some good places to start out leveling.  Also wanna know where to find a map and get some good equipment.  You should be able to tell my class by name ㅠㅠ


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

> *Where?* by BoomHeadshot107
> 
> I need to know some good places to start out leveling. Also wanna know where to find a map and get some good equipment. You should be able to tell my class by name ㅠㅠ
> 
> ...





> *Wtf!? GM!!* by KupoNutz
> hi every1! Imma typing this really qucik right now!
> I need a GM at Centre!! Cops trying to arrest me! Plz get over her!!
> 
> ...





Sieg immediatly rushed over towards the centre of time, to save himself travel time he took a Chocobo who was around towards the centre.

There he saw multiple police cars surrounding a player, it was a large Galka wearing Monk clothing.
Sieg before him

"Please everyone, I am a representive for Final Fantasy, can you explain the situation?"

"That thing is a convict! We tolerate that game of yours but when civilians get hurt we have to take measures!" A officer shouted in a speaker.

Sieg looked over and scanned the person.
"Playername KupoNutz, class Monk/Black Mage."
The galka nodded, Sieg scanned further
"you have a clean sheath, but you did pvp couple of times, was it against a civilian?"
"N-No! It was against Xcalibur! I never attacked someone out of the game!"

Sieg looked over towards the officers
"This man is innocent, please cease your arrest."
"No can do sir, we're taking him in!"
*"Wait!"* A voice was heared
"Mr.Murah..!? What are you doing here?" one of the policeman said
*"Stop this immediatly and let the two of them go, this is of no importance to the police, it will be internally be investigated by my man."* The man with a white beard and chique suit commanded of them.

Moments later the policeman were gone and the only two that remained there were Sieg and KupoNutz.

"You'd better not tell anyone about this!" Kuponutz said with a aggresive tone, he ran off.

Sieg stood pointing at himself with open mouth ("Who does he think I am...?")


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2009)

*South-East Midgar*

"Another murder?"

The barkeeper nodded, the slow movement portraying something of a sadness. "They say the Brotherhood are sniffing about down there. They have taken to hunting the guy personally, I've been told."

The bringer of the news walked up to the bar and ordered a drink. It was about lunchtime and soon the dank pub would be filled with regs. Most of the time he nursed a mild dislike for the crowds, but with a murderer running riot it would be good to have the crowds back. Safety in numbers.

The newcomer leaned in conspiratorially. "Want to know what I heard?"

The barkeeper leaned in.

"I heard the Brotherhood are behind the murders themselves."

The barkeeper leaned back as if the other man had struck him. "That's not safe talk."

"What if it is right though? Maybe they've made a deal with one of the gangs, or the rich bastards in the centre have decided to kill us all?"

"Listen." The barkeeper grabbed him and pulled him close to him, ignoring the man's drink as it spilled. "I worked for years to build this pub and if you spread rumours that gets it torn apart-well, I'll tear you apart. Got it?"

The man nodded and the barkeeper dropped him and cleaned up the spill, grumbling as he did.

*North Midgar*

Stonefist could hear something that sounded like running in the distance, but inside there was not a sound. He stood there, the door ajar, for a moment in indecision then swept into the room, fists raise in case of an attacker. Nothing.

He was standing in a kitchen like area proliferated with mess: utensils, packets of food, the odd uneaten morsel. A table dominated the room, taking up most of the space. At the far side of it there were two doors, one leading left and one leading right.

The one on the right was a hallway with two more doors flanking him. It was decorated in a sparse but homely way. He considered checking both of the doors, but headed back, deciding to check the left door in the kitchen first. He pushed his along the narrow hallway and went back into the kitchen.

He could feel his fur bristle as he looked at the second door. Just because it was cold, he told himself. But it wasn't cold at all; maybe a refreshing chill held the air, but that was not the reason for his sudden dread. Brushing away the trepidation, he was no coward, Stonefist proceeded into the room. Whoever he was looking for, the owner of the house, was waiting for him.

Blood scarred the walls and the soaked into the bed the human was lying on. A large man, almost as bulky as Stonefist, he looked like he had been bludgeoned to death. Or beaten to death. Memories of crimson knuckles passed through Stonefist's mind and he shuddered. What the hell? Had he killed this man?

There was shouting outside. People were running at the house. When they got in they would find Stonefist alone with the corpse. He turned too quickly and something slipped out from under his feet. He fell onto the blood soaked ground and stood up covered in the stuff.

What had that message said? _Run_. Shit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2009)

As Samantha took out the cd, a bright light shone from it. "That's wierd...must be some new upgrade or something." 

She inserts the cd into her computer and starts the game. In minutes, the installation is complete. 

"Now time to make my character." After an hour of angsting over whether she would be a Mithran or TaruTaru, Samantha decided on the latter and chose the Black Mage class. "Let's get started then!" A bright light covers her, and in moments she finds herself in the center of Midgar, one of the towns in the game.

"Nice graphics. Better go to wherever the tutorial is."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking around the area, there were many shops as well as people. Some were normal people, but others looked like players. They ranged from tall bulky creatures to little midgets. Xylek was confused about what he was supposed to do. "Maybe I should level up?" He wondered out loud. Somehow, he managed to bring up the online message board. Quickly, the mage thought of the question that he wanted to ask.




> *Getting Started?* by Xylek
> 
> So... I know that there is combat, but what can I fight at first to start leveling up? Also, as a starting black mage with only a staff to attack with and no spells, how the heck am I expected to kill anything without help? Are there actually things weak enough? And can we join up with other players to make a team so that we can all train together, or what?


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

> *Getting Started?* by Xylek
> 
> So... I know that there is combat, but what can I fight at first to start leveling up? Also, as a starting black mage with only a staff to attack with and no spells, how the heck am I expected to kill anything without help? Are there actually things weak enough? And can we join up with other players to make a team so that we can all train together, or what?
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*In Midgard Centre*

Sieg walked around, the civilians were getting used to these strange spectacles happening, complete fandoms were created involving this game, it was a selective group and everyone felt like they wanted to be a part of it, Sieg constantly get's buggered by people who ask him all kinds of questions, as a Game Moderator he had to be like a spokesman for the game so a lot of time went up in the media.


When he was finally done he found himself in old south of town.

A beautiful gothic styled church stood before them, suddenly he heared the sound of a Monster spawn gate inside the church, people rushed out of it in panic and Sieg quickly dashed inside brandishing his vorpal blade, the Balmung.

A Garuda had been spawned, it was a pretty high level monster, and although Sieg was a GM, he had to level just like everybody else.
And due his other duties as a GM he didn't have much time to level.

He grasped his blade tightly and dashed right forward, the Garuda rampaged and destroyed several pillars.
Sieg jumped up and went for a climhazzard esque slash, but the Garuda saw him just before the attack connected and slammed Sieg down to the ground.

He rushed down ready to bite, Sieg quickly rolled to the side, getting grazed by the beak of the monster.

He held his side and with the other held his sword high.

"D-Damnit!"

The Garuda attacked once again, flying down heading straight at Sieg.
Sieg blindly slashed and suddenly heared a large bang, The Garuda was shot back and crashed  down, several other blows followed up pummeling the Garuda while it was incapable of regaining his position again.

On a broken Pillar stood a man wrapped in clothing brandishing two revolvers

Sieg looked at him "W-Who are you..?!"

The man chuckled in a odd but emotionless tone "You are a GM, you can just scan me if you want to know..." the man said with a deep mysterious voice.

"....Class Gunner...Race...Mithra?" It was a male mithra, mostly girls were Mithra, but this man had hidden his Mithra appearance by wearing those thick layers off wrapped clothing all over his body.

"Gilgamesh is my name." 
"Boss!! You took him out already!" A voice said
"Argh..This way we'll never level up!|" Another voice said

Two man appeared in the opening of the church, both humes, one was pretty thin and tall but the other short and fat, it was a odd appearance since most of the time people took a more glorified version of themselves to appear as in the game.

The thin man checked Sieg 
"Ah...You got wounded, our boss can probably heal that!"
"W-Who are you guys?"
"Ah, I am Biggs, and he over there is Wedge." The thin man said
"We are from the Monster Hunter Organization, MHO for short!" The big guy hollers at them at a distance while he was in a arguement with Gilgamesh

"I--..I am sorry, I didn't know of your activities yet."
"It doesn't matter, we only are his crownies, we come nowhere near his strength..." Biggs says with slight disappointment

"Ah...So you guys handled things here already..." 
A man with flaming red hair stood in the doorway, he had Knight equipment and had a broadsword on his back
"Fighter...So you also finally arrived...!! Slowpoke..." Wedge yelled
"That is Fighter666, he's pretty strong, but he acts way to tough for his own good...While or boss, Gilgamesh, isn't the talkactive type, that guy over there is the complete opposite." He points with his thumb over his back towards Fighter666

"I HEARED THAT YOU BASTARDS!!" he yells at them
"Ah...You seem like a fun bunch I--" Suddenly Gilgamesh appeared before him and held out his hands
"Cure!"

The wound closed up and Sieg felt refreshed again
"Thanks! I'll try to become stronger so I won't have to rely on other persons, hehe..." He laughed nervously

"I'll do a good word for your formed organization to the GM team, it seems attacks on civilians have become a pretty big problem lately..."

Wedge and Biggs cheered "Alright then! We're getting the fame! How about that huh?" They said in unison

Fighter666 smirked "Nice, my first step to fame, I'll become the ultimate hottie!! Way above StrifeX!"

"..."

"What weird ambition you have..." Sieg shaked his head
"I HEARD THAT!!!" He said furiously

Sieg thanked them once again and walked off
"A GM that has to be saved by the players, what a joke." 
he had to become stronger! He just had to!


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"WAAAH!!!" Micheal ran through the streets, away from a wolf creature following behind him. "Hey, How come we're running?" Angel looks down at him. "Because i don't feel like fighting a wolf.. they are killer you know." He comments. "Ah, But, Don't we have weapons.." She puts a finger to her lips. "And~~ Aren't you bigger then it~~" She teases. "WHAT DOES SIZE HAVE TO DO WITH IT!?" Micheal shouts. "Size matters~~~~" She teases.

"Grrr... how do i work this.. MENU!" he shouts, the menu pops up. "Uhh.. Inventory... CLAWS!!" He selects the items, a light surrounds his hands and he clenches two claws in his hands. "Ok.. Now.. How do i-" FWANG!!! He turns around, Alexis had already cut down the wolf. "Katana." She held it up and smiled. "....." He sweatdropped. "I'll.... I'll beat the next one...." He comments... "You mean that one?" She points behind him. "Grrr...." The wolf snarls. ".....CRAP!!!!"


----------



## Narurider (Apr 17, 2009)

"Whats happening where am I?Hi whats this board?"



> Whats going on here? by Marth
> 
> I don't know where I am can someone please explain and why do I have different clothes and I have a weapon whats going on here?



"I hope someone replies soon."

Marth looks at his sword and thinks how to use it."Might make another post."



> Where can I train with my weapon? by Marth
> 
> I'm new can someone tell me where can I train with me weapon without getting badly hurt?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 17, 2009)

*North Midgar*

They were outside. A voice shouted to go and check if there are any other exits. Stonefist cursed, knowing that he was trapped. Outside he could hear the scream of sirens and dogs bark as if hungry for his flesh. It made his fur stand on end and his knuckles feel itchy. He wanted to burst from the house and try and face down the people that were surrounding him.

No, he threw himself flat against one of the walls in the kitchen. There was one window in the wall, through it he could see policeman. A deep fear crept into his gut. The uniform evoked memories of a man in a white coat. He probed the memory further, but nothing else manifested. Keeping himself tense, he sidled up to the door and waited.

Within a moment the door flew open and a policeman ran in, and Stonefist lashed out. Carried by the momentum, the newcomer crashed into Stonefist’s hand and was sent spinning to the ground. He leapt over the man’s prone figure and dashed out of the door, hoping to make a bid for freedom.

His charge was stopped as a dog, snarling and snapping, flew at him. He dodged to the side and tried to kick it, but it evaded the kick. Pain ran through his leg as a second dog locked it’s on his shin. People were shouting and running towards him. He bent down, but the first dog assailed him again and he was able to punch it away. He brought a fist down on the second dog’s back and heard a cruel snap.

Then something heavy hit the back of his head and darkness enveloped him.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 17, 2009)

*South-East Midgar*

Mike was walking around South-East Midgar and looked all around him, _"So.......when do I battle?"_

Mike heard a loud pinging sound inside his head, "The hell?"

Mike opened up his Game Manual, "Search: Pinging Sound."

The Manual flipped through its pages, "Pinging Sound, monsters attacking.  Wait.....what?"

Mike turned around to see three wolf-looking creatures growling at him, "Well I asked for a battle.  Bring it!"

Mike clutched his pistol but the wolves began to circle him, "Psh."

The wolves began to encircle Mike closer and closer, "This is redundant."

Mike readied his gun, and as soon as he did one of the wolfs lunged towards him, _"Fang, huh?  I think I can do this."_

Mike quickly pulled the trigger of his pistol and hit the lunging wolf, "1 Down."

The next two Fangs went on the attack at the same time, attacking from opposite sides, "Shit."

Mike lowered his body and spun his body around.  He crossed his right arm across his cross and shot at the Fang coming from his left.  The Fang coming from his right got there two fast and it's jaws latched onto Mike's right bicep, "Son of a bitch!"

The Fang was tightly latched to Mike's arm and wouldn't let go, "You got quite a bite there."

Mike winced from the pain of the bite and began to pound on the Fang's head, "Let go!  Let go!"

Mike switched his hands holding the pistol and pointed it at the Fang, who immediately backed off and growled again, "So I take it you're slightly smarter."

Mike shot his gun at the Fang but the Fang dodged a fatal wound, "Come on, this thing's only a Level 1!"

The Fang latched onto Mike's right forearm and he winced from the pain.  Mike stared the Fang in it's eyes and started to push it forward.  The Fang held it's ground, but Mike swung his left arm around and the pistol was pointing right between the Fang's eyes, "Gotcha."

Mike fired his pistol and the Fang fell to the ground, "I need to hook up with a melee class sometime soon.  Hmm....the Fang's dropped some stuff.  12 Currency and a Herb.  I need to hurry up and level.  I still wish I didn't mess up and became a Dragoon."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 17, 2009)

_Outside town_
Sam was locked in mortal combat against an eldirtch abomination. While she was unable to use magic, her staff skills were enough to injure the beast enough for it to run away. She gave chase, striking the best as much as possible. Finally, she corners the monster, and finishes it off with  a strike to the skull.

The victorious Sam walks over the beast's corpse and picks up.... a pie.

"What kind of a tutorial makes you slay horned rabbits that drop pumpkin pies?" Sam complains. Still, it was a good way to level-up, and despite being very weak the horned rabbits gave profitable drops.

"Now to get back to the quest master and get my-" A small dart hits Sam at the shoulder, causing searing pain. 

"Gah! What the hell? This is supposed to be a game, isn't it? Why did I feel that?" She thought. 

A small gang of goblins were approaching her, most of them armed with crude crossbows. 

"This is bad." She said,dodging a dart from another goblin.

"Better run back to town." Sam ran away as fast as possible, but noticed that her speed wasn't enough. Eventually she lost the goblins, by running into a small party of newbies and letting them handle the brunt of the attack. She herself helped, and even managed to kill-steal a few of them. 

After selling off her drops and acquiring 20 potions as a prize for her quest, Sam sat down at the center of town and checked the message boards. She had enough fighting for one day, she thought. 



> Ah, the Pain! by Kawaii Empress of Angels
> 
> Hey guys, are you the only ones who think this game is a little too realistic? A few moments ago my party and I got attacked by some goblins chasing down this Taru Taru. We beat them all, with help from the Taru Taru they were chasing, but my friend Flaming Shadow Demon had this really huge knife wound that won't stop bleeding! Luckily I'm a white mage, but after I patched him up he looked really tired, like real life tired. Plus even though I healed it whenever the wound gets touched it still hurts! Any thoughts on this?



"That's weird." She thought. "Eh, no skin off my back. Time to log out then, I have work tomorrow."






"Why can't I log out?"


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2009)

*Midgar Centre*

"Who are you?"

Stonefist blinked and looked down at the table. He could remember his name, but he knew that the police would want more than that. Information which he could not give them; information he did no know himself. What should he say.

"You are not helping your case you know."

"I don't know who I am."

The man sniggered. "Think I'm an idiot pal? We already know enough that you might as well tell us everything."

"My name is Stonefist."

The policeman looked down at the pieces of paper in front of them. "Well? I'm not gonna give you a round of applause every time you tell me something we already know."

Stonefist tried to pear at the papers, but realised he could not read. He looked down again, at the table before him, knowing things were about to turn violent.

"That all you got to tell me? Big stupid lump only knows his name routine?"

No point in speaking up. He had nothing else he could say. He could tell them he had not murdered the man in the house, but there was nothing to suggest that they would listen to him this time, after he had already told it the repeatedly. Best to just keep quiet and look for a chance to escape.

The officer opposite him sighed and left the room. Stonefist waited with that same nervous violence that haunted him ever since he had woken up. Nothing would be better than fighting his way out, but he knew well that was a stupid idea. Fights are best picked when winning is actually an option.

The officer came to the door, but did not come any further into the room. "Alright, we're letting you go for the moment. You'd better make your presence known to the police daily though, since we might decide to charge you if we get anymore leads. So piss off."

It was an odd time for anger flair up, having just been let off the hook, but as Stonefist passed the man he had a strong desire to grab the man's head and slam it against a wall. He stopped and stared down into the man's eyes.

"I told you to piss off," the officer suddenly sounded a lot less confident.

Stonefist moved his way slowly through the building, and out into the busy streets of Midgar Centre.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

Marth walks off and goes to South east midgar.Marth yawns bored before a wolf thing attacks him."What the heck!"
Marth draws his sword and points it at the wolf.The wolf pounces and out of instinct Marth slashed out with his sword while falling to the ground but the wolf isn't dead so it pounces at him again.Marth closes his eyes while slashing his sword waiting for his death but it doesn't come so he opens his eyes and sees the wolf dead."Wow!I killed something I'm starting to scare myself."
Marth walks off trying to look for some better equipment when another wolf appeared so Marth runs off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 18, 2009)

Heather was home and in the midst of trying to install Final Fantasy onto her laptop. "Load... Load..." She told her laptop. Nothing happened. Her left eye twitched some. "Load, dang it!" She yelled, beating on her laptop. An error popped up. "Maybe it's the disk. The thing's probably all scratched up from being in the mail..." She sighed, ejecting the disk. Grabbing it, a flash of light filled the air.

*Midgar Center*

"Oh god! That was exciting." Heather laughed looking around. "Huh... This game has awesome graphics, totally realistic." She said, completely unaware that she was actually in the game. "I'm entertained. This actually looks like our city! Must be some sort of satellite-istic technology." Heather thought, not seeing the truth. The menu popped up.

"Choose race? I'm a human, aren't I?" Heather asked herself, choosing Hume. "Class.... Gunner?" He eyes filled with wonderment. "My dream come true! Gunner! Boom! Boom!" She yelled, choosing her class. "Name. In honor of my band, I choose Ivy." Heather decided, making her last choice. The menu was dismissed. She looked in her hand. A gun was in it. "Hehehe...." She chuckled maniacally. Ivy pointed it at a non-player.

Xylek, seeing this after reading the manual, ran at Ivy and hit her lightly in the head with his staff. "Don't do that! It's an actual person! You aren't allowed to kill non-players!" He scolded Ivy.

"Oh?" Ivy sighed, rubbing the spot where Xylek hit her. "Then... I can do this?" She asked, moving the gun to Xylek's head.

Xylek moved out of the way. "Don't do that! It should be a consented battle if you are doing player vs. player." He told her. "And I do not accept."

"Well, you're no fun. Can you take me to something to kill, then?" Ivy asked, giving the puppy-dog eyes.

Xylek lost against this look. "Ugh, fine. I need to do some fighting too. There are random spawn gates that appear mostly near South-East Midgar." He said. _Good... This girl doesn't even know that I am just using her for my own training purposes!_ He thought.

_Good... This guy doesn't know that I am just using him so that he can show me where to shoot things!_ Ivy thought at the same time. They both started for South-East Midgar.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 18, 2009)

Marth was running when he noticed two people going towards south east midgar."You're not going to south east are you there are creatures there I got attacked by a wolf!A freaking wolf!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 18, 2009)

Ivy and Xylek both look at Marth. Ivy shot him a bit of a glare. "That's _why_ we're going there. Duh. We are going to level up. If you're afraid of a few weak wolves, you aren't going to get anywhere in this game." She snapped at Marth.

"Behave." Xylek told Ivy. She rolled her eyes at him.

"Blah, blah, blah..." Ivy mumbled as they continued to walk. "You sound like my freaking mother." She told Xylek.

"Were you a mistake?" Xylek asked. This girl had some worth to him, but she was pretty annoying.

"Yep! And then they sued the condom company." Ivy said, as if she was proud. She said it with a smile.

"Right. You were nothing more than part of a lawsuit. And you are proud. You make no sense, whatever your name is, Ivy." Xylek said. He remembered her name from when she was making her character. "I'm Xylek by the way. I'm a black mage." He introduced himself. It slipped his mind earlier.

"Nice to meet you, then." Ivy said, ignoring the insult. "We're going to be the very best of friends." She smiled. Her smile became more and more twisted. "And you're going to like it!" Ivy laughed, her smile becoming cheerful.

"Right." Xylek said.

*Southeast Midgar*

"This is it." Xylek said. "Now, we need some random spawn gates." He added. Suddenly, there were three wolves with them, ready to fight. "They look so real." Xylek noted, getting his staff ready.

Ivy laughed as she got out her gun. "Finally!" She yelled, shooting a wolf. The wolf was thrown back a bit, but didn't die. "That's fun." She said, smiling. Then a wolf jumped at her and scratched her. She held her scratched arm. "OW!" Ivy yelled. "That actually hurt!"

Xylek jumped at the already shot wolf and smashed its back with the staff. It died promptly. "Haha! That was fun." He laughed, looking at the two remaining wolves.

"That's nothing. Watch this." Ivy said, taking a careful shit. It was a critical hit, managing to kill it quickly.

"Whatever." Xylek said, jumping at the last wolf, smashing his staff into it. It didn't die, but it jumped for him after, throwing a claw. Xylek put his staff out, managing to lower the damage a bit. It still hurt like hell.

Ivy took one last shot at the wolf, right in the head, killing it. "Victory!" She yelled, giving a thumbs up to Xylek.

Xylek walked up to the wolves to get their spoils. "Since when do wolves carry money and potions?" He asked, putting the stuff into his inventory, leaving nothing for Ivy. 

"Yeah, you can be in charge of that stuff, using potions and buying stuff. As long as I get to shoot things, I'm happy." Ivy laughed.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Did they say level up so this is a game but then why is it that I'm in the same old midgar except for these monster which appear I'm going after those two they know more than I do."
Marth runs after Ivy and Xylek.

*Southeast Midgar*

Marth spots Ivy and Xylek."Hey what did you two mean level up how can this be a game its in a real town how can that be a game.You can see normal people,real people,in this game isn't that freaking you out even a litle bit.And another thing the disc didn't work on my computer so it prbably didn't work on yours either so that leads to a question: How did the game work?How are we in the game?Why is Midgar in the Game?"
Marth takes a deep breath then another wolf attacks.Not again!Well at least its only one wolf."
As if to prove him wrong two more appear.OH NO!"
Marth turns tail and runs but doesn't get far before a wolf jumps on him and starts to claw at him."HELP ME!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 19, 2009)

"Alright! I'll beat this guy in one shot!" Micheal throws a strong right hook towards the Fang. Only for it to go over the beasts head. Everyone stood silent for a moment. "Pf......" Alexis put her hands over her mouth to stop from giggling.  "S...SHUT UP! I'M NOT USED TO BEING THIS TALL!" He shouts. "Eh? What's that gotta do with aim." Alexis puts a finger to her lips, confused. "...." The fang looks at him and tilts his head. "I know. I know. But she's sweet and cute and kind." He sighed. The fang just seemed to sigh and shake it's head. "WHAT DO YOU KNOW!" Micheal kicked it's chin and sent it flipping backward. 

"Now let's try this again." He rushes forward, The fang gets back on it's feet and shakes it's head. "RIGHT HOOK!" The fang jumps to the left, only to be hit with a left hook. "HAHA!" Micheal throws a downward punch into the fangs neck and then kicks it's ribs. "Take that! Stupid fang!" He takes a proud stance as the beast fades away. "Yay~" Alexis claps her hands and stands beside micheal. "Thank you, thank you." He bowed. "Oh? what's that." Alexis was suddenly where the fang had fadded, poking something. "DON'T POKE IT!!" Micheal shouts.

"Eh? Why not." she pokes it again, her finger slips inside. "WAH!!" Micheal rushes past her and grabs her. Alexis looks at her finger, it's blue. "Oh.?" She's about to put it in her mouth when Micheal stops her. "WHAT ARE YO DOING!?" He shouts. "Tasting it." Her finger was already in her mouth. "WAH!!-" He was cut off by. "Tastes like blueberry muffin." FWAM! he fell flat on the floor. "WHY WOULD A WOLF DROP A BLUE BERRY MUFFIN!?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

*GM meeting*

Sieg stood venturing over the cities skyline ontop of a skycraper, once again in West-Midgar...
This was a wealthy piece of city, he liked being here. His parents lived in South-East Midgar...He didn't bother to visit them once since he started with Final Fantasy.

"So you are the shitty head that Alexander took in ehhhhh~?" A voice said.
Sieg looked around suprised but saw no one in the direction the voice directed from.

"Well good thing we done him in now, right?" Another voice said.

"Both be silent...Let me speak to him..." A voice with a wise and polite tone in it said.

a man with a white beard and in a suit appeared next to Sieg.

"Mr.Murah! What are you doing here?"
"Well I am also a GM now aren't I, it's normal for GMs to meet, right?"
"What those voices said, Alexander, is he alright?"
"Well ofcourse it wasn't reall in the plans to have you join as a GM, it's a mistake on our part that we had let Alexander be in that position, but he is capitive for now."

Sieg gulped and looked down, because of him someone was being held capitive, because of a silly game?

"But we will let you remain at this position since you've done such a good job."

Sieg remained silent, Murah had a strange aura over him, Sieg didn't really get why...but he gave off a creepy feeling.

"We do have a assignment for you..."
He coughed and with a louder voice started reading up a document he had in his hands.

"Lately we have reports of players and non-players disappearing, illegal pvp activites which have resulted in the death of the victims."

"D-Death? You can always use a Life-Spell or a Phoenix Down, right?"

"Gramps! This guy is pissing me off! What a idiot!"
"Oh shush...You aren't the brightest either!"
The two voices bickered

"It doesn't seem to be the case, they get destroyed to nothingness, we still don't know who or how this is happening, but we would like you to investigate this matter.
We have enabled a barrier around the city's region, this includes the little village of Kalm.
No one can get in, or out."

"Happy answering all those board topics with noobs being worried!! Gyaha!!"

Sieg puts his fist on his chest a gesture of respect and loyality
"Understood, I will investigate this case and resolve it as quick as possible."

Sieg held up his hand and summoned a motorcycle and jumped on it
He waved and took off driving down the skycraper vertically.

("...Odd things are happening...")


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

Marth slashes the wolf off him before running again."I need help now but where will I get it from?The board!I need to make a post for help" Marth thinks making his post. Another wolf jumps at him when he is thinking.He whacks it away before noticing that a few more had appeared and all of them were chasing him."I'm in deep trouble now."



> HELP! by Marth
> I'm new and I'm being chased by a whole pack of wolves I killed some but more appear they keep following me and I can't shake them off can someone please help?


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

*South-East Midgar*
Marth was surrounded by a pack of wolves, out nowhere a voice was heared over the area

"Fire!!" large individual pillars of fire lit the wolves on fire and roasted them instantly.

"W-Who did that?" Marth questioned himself

On top of a lantern a female Tarutaru stood wearing a white mage robe with the hood on.

"I saw your post and I was in the neighbourhood! You're lucky that I'm a board regular tee-hee!"

She jumped down and landed with elegance.

"My name is PrincessSarah, I'm a White Mage/Black Mage combination, nice to meet you."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Thanks if you hadn't come I would have ended up wolf food  oh and I've been wondering what happened I was home when I got that game disc then it let out a light and there was a menu and then after I selected the stuff on it I found myself outside with a weapon and the other two I saw the said this was a game and those wolves actually properly hurt me can you please tell me whats going on?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

PrincessSarah sweatdropped, this guy sure was talkactive, he kept on ratteling on and on and on.

"The light part was the initalyzing of the Final Fantasy game into you, it happens all the time when you start up, although you probably haven't done it yet, since no one can log out currently."

She held her finger against her cheek
"And about that you got hurt...Well that's something implented to actually feel when you lose Hit Points, I can't really describe it...It's even scarier when you actually die in-game, you cannot do anything just like when you are really death...You would have to wait for someone to ressurrect you, I once heared someone was death for a week, but luckily he could log out and resume his normal life, but if you would die now...Well..."

She looked down, and suddenly her face turned happy, ignoring the grim mood that has fallen upon the game.

  "Well not's talk about that tee-hee! Here! *Cure! Protect! Shell! *" 
She had buffed some magic on the new player, just to make sure he would be save for the next 15 minutes tops.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Southeast Midgar*

Mike was running around the city huffing and puffing, "This is tiring.  My health is pretty low, I better use my herb."

Mike opened up his inventory and highlighted his herb, _"How do I use this?  Umm......Use."_

The herb disappeared and Mike felt a little more refreshed, "Amazing, I feel so much better."

_Ping!_

Mike looked around as he heard a Monster Portal opened up, _"What's attacking this time?"_

Two bats swooped down and tried to attack Mike, "Shit, flying enemies.  I'll need to aim carefully for these ones."

The bats began to make a formation with each other, one of the bats flew right behind the bat in front, so it appeared as if there was only one, "These things are smart.  Come on Mike, attack wisely."

The bats dove down towards Mike and he rolled away, "Whew.  Alright, then guard."

Mike crossed his arms in front of his body as the bats scratched him, _"Minimal damage.  Time for me to strike."_

Mike pointed the pistol in the bats' general direction and fired one shot.  The bats easily maneuvered out of the way and attacked Mike again.  However this time one of the bats sunk its fangs into Mike's arm, "Son of a-"

After a few seconds the bats backed off and were flying around Mike's body.  Every few moments the bats would attack Mike.

_"I see a pattern.  This time...I got 'em."_

One of the bats began its attack again and Mike was waiting for it, his eyes glared at the attacking bat and he grabbed one of its legs with his left hand, "Gotcha."

With Mike's free-hand he pointed the pistol at the bats hand and shot.  The bat made a loud screech of pain and it faded away, "One down."

The next bat dove towards Mike and scratched his chest, "Eugh.  It stings."

Mike pointed his pistol at the bat and fired another shot, "Just get hit already!"

Once again the bat easily evaded the attack and began its assault on Mike again, "So annoying!"

Mike kept firing his pistol but the bat kept on evading, little by little Mike's health was lowering and he began to feel tired, "I can't take much more.  I'm starting to feel out of it.  1 more shot, I guess."

Mike's hand trembled as he raised his pistol, _"Gotta aim carefully."_

The bat was flying around in circles again and Mike aimed right for its head.  Mike fired his pistol and the bat evaded a fatal wound, however the bat went in the wrong direction and it's left wing was clipped.  The bat stared at Mike and it's flying was messed up.  Mike and the bat stared at each other for a moment before the bat flew away.

"Ran away, huh?"

Mike could hear background music, "Gotta turn off that stupid music, heh.  Need to rest a little bit."

Mike looked down at the area where he felled the first bat, "More gold?  No herbs this time.  I should buy some potions when I go back to the Center.



> *Rest* by BoomHeadshot107
> 
> Is there an inn that I can rest at in Center?  I'd also like to know the going rate?  I'm a kinda tired.



After relaying his message, Mike could feel his body becoming lighter, "Can't sleep now.  Man, this sucks.  I just started to play too."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

> *Rest* by BoomHeadshot107
> 
> Is there an inn that I can rest at in Center? I'd also like to know the going rate? I'm a kinda tired.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Noone can log out huh wait can you visit people who aren't players like your mum or dad for instance?Oh do you know where I can get better equipment?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

PrincessSarah scratched her head

"S-Sure you can visit your parents, noone is stopping you. And you can get equipment in your interface menu, or go visit the meeting point in the centre named "Cait Sith's Corner" some info is posted on the board by Mogstar, look it up."

She looked up

"Oh I got to go! I heard StrifeX is giving out autographs! Cya!"

She spurted off and was gone in a instant.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 19, 2009)

"Weird but that was nice well better go to Cait Sith's Corner then I'll go to visit my parents!"
Marth runs to the centre and finds the meeting point as sarah had said.
"Now where is that info?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 21, 2009)

Sieg heared a large explosion coming from the old south part of the city, he rushed over with his bike and saw smoke coming from the Grand Church

When he entered he saw a large crater smoke and debris

"What happened here...?"

Suddenly something appeared out of the smoke and rushed passed Sieg, he felt a stinging pain.
He looked down and saw a gaping hole in his body.

He fell to his knees and held his chest.
"Guahhhhh!!"

A glow came from his hands and he cast a Cure magic on himself, the wound had stopped bleeding and it closed up a bit.
He stood up and walked over to the centre of the crater while struggling to stay on his feet, he looked over and saw some weird objects on the ground.

He scanned it but the result shocked him
"...P-Player name..?! ...F-..Fighter666...?"
It was one of the people that was associated with Gilgamesh, Wedge and Biggs before when Sieg was attacked by a strong monster.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Midgar Center*

Mike made his way back to the center albeit fairly roughed up.  His body was covered with cuts and bruises.  He was currently looking for "Cait Sith's Corner" because he heard he could rest there, and the possibility of forming a party with someone went through his head.  As Mike was making his way through the center he approached Centra Tower and began looking around for the large sign, "I guess this is it."

Mike walked through the door and took a look around, "Nice lil' place here."

He approached the counter but before he could utter another word Mike collapsed on the ground with a smile on his face, _"I'll just rest for now.  I can pay when I wake up."_


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

Micheal sighed and picked up the muffin. "It looks like a normal muffin... but why would a wolf drop a muffin." He scratched his head. "So we can eat it?" Alexis held a finger to her lips. "No. why would they do that? It's just silly." He rubbed his head. "Guess we can make a post or something in the message board and see if anyone knows if these are used in like a quest or something." 



> *Muffin Hell?* by PlotHunter500
> Ok, We killed a fang and got a muffin. The hell is the deal with the muffin? Is it some kind of, quest item, or key item needed later, or do we need to collect three dozen to get a secret herb. there's gotta be something more to this muffin, so help me out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 23, 2009)

Sieg was mortified, before him lay the remains of what once was a player, the 10th strongest in the game! Who could have done this?

He suddenly heared a rustling sound. He looked behind him and saw nothing.

"Life!" He tried to cast it on the remains, but it was useless.
The body parts was nothing more then leftovers of something that once was.
He didn't exist anymore.

Sieg looked up towards the sky
"Where is real body right now? Has he returned to his former self? Is he a floating spirit now?"

He heared a rustling sound once again.
He looked around in panicking way.
Something evil was in the church, was it the murderer?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 23, 2009)

*Midgar Centre*

"I'm not happy Maverick. Not happy at all. Why did you let him go?"

Captain Maverick shifted uneasily. He knew his plan would work, but he was not confident that his superiors would see it the same way. This was the point at which it could all fall apart. "We would gain nothing from Stonefist's arrest sir."

"Nothing? He was a murderer!"

"I suspect this was, well...a set-up. There is no proper motive, nor is there even any way to rationalise the killing. Players have not been known to murder non-players before."

"Not that we have found out about you mean. So you want to just release this galka?"

"Look, we arrest him and the trail on the death of that Mithra girl goes cold. We have Stone fist followed, however, and see if we can break open this conspiracy. You told me that it could very well be a threat to the whole city remember."

"Fine, but I want results within a week, otherwise I take this higher up."

"I thought you said that you did not know who you could trust above yourself."

"Well we have played this far too dangerously too long. I would like very much to keep my job. In a week arrest Stonefist and present me with everything you know and it ends there. Got it, captain?"

"Yes sir."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"Damn, No ones responded to my post." Micheal grumbled. "Cause its about a muffin~" Alexis teased. "Hey, where is the muffin." He blinked. "I ate it." Alexis blinks. "WHAT IF IT WAS POISON!!!" He shouts. "Silly, it wasn't boison berry, it was blue berry~" She puts her hands behind her back and giggles. FWAM! Micheal slaps his forehead. "Ok, Well, Let's just figure this whole thing out. We're in a game, but in real life, We can't log out, which makes sense i guess, it's real life. You can't log out of real life... If this is real.. the magic is real.. if magic is real... then they used it on us to transform us... right?" 

He turns to Alexis. "...what?" She blinks. "I... Did you not hear me talking!?" He shouts. "I was watching the birdy." She points upward. Micheal tilts his head up, There's a large bird flying over head. "That kinda looks like those voltures from... crap..." He runs and grabs Alexis. "Oh~~ Don't do that here~" her cheeks turn red. "IT'S A MONSTER!" Micheal shouts. The bird quickly swoops down at them. "AND IT'S ABOVE OUR LEVEL!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2009)

*Church in Old-South Midgar.*
The ground began to shake under Sieg's feet.

"W-What's happening?!"

A blast from below and the ground shattered in pieces, Sieg quickly jumped backwards and immediatly unsheathed his blade in mid-air.

from the hole a purple large octopus appeared.

"W-What is that?!"

"What?! How dare you to call a royalty like me 'that' it is 'who'!"

Sieg was amazed, the octopus talked

"Mwa ha ha...I'll just take you out and go hit on the cuties!"
"Did you do this to Fighter666?"
"Oh that weak large knight? Yes, that was me...But I don't want to brag about or anything, mwa ha ha"

Sieg tightens his grip on his blade the Balmung.

"Perish!" 
Sieg spurts off towards the monster, it tries to hit him with his tentacles but Sieg quickly dodges them.
The last tentacle almost connects but is swiftly cut by his blade

"ARGH!!"

Sieg plunges his blade in the monster and kicks off with his feet against his face to do a backflip

It was wounded, but still not down for the count.

"Take this!!" The octopus spits out a large amount of Ink

Sieg tries to block it with his sword but it gets in his eyes.
Because of the black substance he cannot open his eyes
"D-Damn...I can't see..."

"Mwa ha ha...That is what you get when you mess with Ultros!!"



> *Assistance* by Sieg
> "I'm having trouble with a monster in the church of old-south Midgar, please anyone assist asap.



He blindly types on the message board as a last resort.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 26, 2009)

Marth gets bored so he checks the board and finds a certain post which catches his eye.


> Assistance by Sieg
> "I'm having trouble with a monster in the church of old-south Midgar, please anyone assist asap.


""Whats a monster doing in a church the church is supposed to be a place of peace not violence!"
Marth runs to the church in a blind rage which never had before.

*Church in Old-South Midgar.*

Marth sees Sieg and the monster so still in his blind rage just runs then slides in front of Sieg staring at the creature with angery eyes."Hey you ok mate?" Marth asks Sieg.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2009)

Another person had entered the church

"No chick either...Uagh..." Ultros commented

Sieg scans the new person
("He's a level one...Damn") He thinks to himself
"Get away! He's too strong for you!!" Sieg shouts desperatly

As Marth looked over to Sieg, he gets smacked by one of Ultros' tentacles and smacked away to the wall, losing most of his hit points, thus feeling immense pain.

Sieg noticed that the kid got smacked away

("Please...Some high-level person...or anyone else for that matter...")

Sieg held his hand forward and charged it with mana

"I'll fry you!! THUNDER!!" He shot a thunderbolt forward, knowing that the octopus was unmoving and still at his same position.

He electrified him and he screamed in pain

"Urgh!! Damn bastard!! I'll make you pay!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 26, 2009)

Sarah woke up outside town. She had hoped that going back to sleep might allow her to return to real life. It did not.

"Damn it, damn it, damn it! Guess I'll make the most of things for now. Maybe the game designers can fix things after a while." 

She waves her staff around, trying to cast a spell. She groaned when nothing came out. 

"Guess I'll go level grind..."

The game shop owner turned taru taru mage walked into the forest to kill some wild monsters.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 5, 2009)

Ultros raged, and slammed his tentacles on the floor.

("...Damnit, this is bad!") Sieg thought to himself, he couldn't face this guy right now, he had to solve how he exactly KILLED a person, the only thing that the developers designed was a simulation of death, when the person's HP had been brought to zero, not _real_ death.

the monster continued his rage, the whole place shook.
Out of nowhere a piece of rock landed on the monster's head, a piece of the ceiling decaration. knocking Ultros out
Sieg sighed in relief


----------

